Show HN: MyStock.Photos – Beautiful, free stock photos - maldinii
======
maldinii
Seeing lots of people in our team passionated about photography I thought such
initiative would boost their motivation, help our projects and the community
and it worked.

If you are wondering how this is better or different than sites like Pexels
for e.g, is the very first reason sites like Pexels exist since they are just
a search engine getting photos for independent photographers and sites like
this one.

------
helb
Since it's not easy/convenient to copy a part of link text in some broswers,
here's the actual link: [http://mystock.photos/](http://mystock.photos/)

@maldinii: Your HTTPS is broken (certificate CN is "justfreethemes.com").
Might break the site for people with extensions like _HTTPS Everywhere_.

~~~
maldinii
thanks for letting me know!

